# steel lemond fork replacement



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Which fork (probably carbon) is a good replacement for lemond zurich?
Is the fork rake 4.5?


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

45 rake these are nice...

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...Fork+2006&vendorCode=REYNOLDS&major=1&minor=3


----------

